# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Square Enix aime pas qu'on les lui brise

## Arthur Rabot

En attendant d'honorer sa promesse d'acheter des sociétés, il faut bien que Square Enix s'occupe entre trois remakes et deux spin-off. Du coup, il a décidé de porter plainte auprès du Central District of California contre une poignée de constructeurs qui se font de l'argent sur son gros dos.
 En effet, les vilains contrefaçonneurs ont eu la mauvaise idée de reproduire des objets des jeux et films de la lignée _Final Fantasy_ pour ensuite les revendre à des gogos heureux d'avoir au-dessus de leur cheminée (ou sur leur canapé de goût) une épée phallique. Tout cela sans l'accord de Square évidemment, ce qui est ballot puisqu'en matière de produits dérivés, Yoichi Wada et ses amigos ne sont pas les derniers. En tout cas pour le territoire japonais.
 Tout ceci va donc sûrement valoir aux contrevenants des amendes et le versement de dédommagements à Square. Une fois les avocats payés, il en restera sans doute assez pour acheter Davilex et Gilbert Software.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Saint Empire

quel horrible canif.
et quel horrible canapé.

----------


## Geminys

> quel horrible canif.
> et quel *horrible canapé*.


surtout  ::mellow::

----------


## Montigny

a vérifier si les objets sont strictement identiques a ceux des jeux sinon je ne pense pas que square touche grand chose ...

----------


## Guest62019

pour plus de détails : http://ffworld.com/?rub=news&page=voir&id=1013

----------


## XWolverine

"qu'on les lui brise", non ?

----------


## Ash_Crow

> a vérifier si les objets sont strictement identiques a ceux des jeux sinon je ne pense pas que square touche grand chose ...


Difficile de voir dans ce machin autre chose que l'épée de Cloud, là quand même...

----------


## Geminys

> "qu'on les lui brise", non ?


si, c'est plutot ça

----------


## Moulagaufre

> Difficile de voir dans ce machin autre chose que l'épée de Cloud, là quand même...
> 
> http://i13.servimg.com/u/f13/10/07/21/67/cloud110.jpg



et puis bon si je me refère a la taille du coupe choux sur cet ..(affreux canapé).

Cloud est un NAIN !  :^_^:

----------


## tenshu

> a vérifier si les objets sont strictement identiques a ceux des jeux sinon je ne pense pas que square touche grand chose ...


pas besoin que la conte façon soit 100% identique hein

cf vuiton et autre

----------


## Canette

> contrefaçonneurs


Contrefacteurs ?

----------


## henshin

> Difficile de voir dans ce machin autre chose que l'épée de Cloud, là quand même...
> 
> http://i13.servimg.com/u/f13/10/07/21/67/cloud110.jpg


Il ressemble également au zampakuto (non libéré) de Ichigo dans Bleach.

----------


## heupicha du peuple

> et puis bon si je me refère a la taille du coupe choux sur cet ..(affreux canapé).
> 
> Cloud est un NAIN !



Cloud est pas un nain! Il est très loin, alors forcément...

----------

